# Euro 08:Calling enthusiasts of futsal! RM5000 up for grabs!



## Sharon Lim (May 27, 2008)

To the moderator: Please remove this thread. Thanks!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome! An activity for expats, I see. I hope it is very successful.


----------

